# Υλικά Ηλεκτρονικών > Όργανα & Εξοπλισμός >  >  Hot air rework station

## shoco

Καλημέρα,
έφτασε η ώρα για αγορά σταθμού θερμού αέρα και είμαι ανάμεσα σε δύο 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Aoyue-852-SMD-...item3f0701bb81

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/KADA-852D-Rewo...item5197e8e635

θέλω να μάθω αν έχει δουλέψει κάποιος έναν από τους παραπάνω σταθμούς, τι εντυπώσεις έχει, αν βρίσκονται εύκολα ανταλλακτικά και φυσικά την απόδοση του.

Δεκτές και άλλες προτάσεις για αγορά. Τιμή μαζί με μεταφορικά 110-120 ευρώ.

Ευχαριστώ
Θοδωρής

----------


## leosedf

Aoyue χαλαρά.
Έχω έναν τέτοιο, τον είχα πάρει πρίν 10 χρόνια και δουλεύει χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα. Παίζει να είναι ο σταθμός που ανέβασε την aoyue αρκετά. Ανταλλαντικά γι αυτόν θα βρείς σίγουρα,(δεν χρειάστηκα ποτέ) για τον άλλον δεν έχω ιδέα.

----------


## shoco

Η τιμή πως σου φαίνεται;

----------


## leosedf

Τζάμπα αν συγκρίνεις με τα χρήματα που είχα πληρώσει εγώ.

----------


## shoco

Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## billtech

καλημερα,
επειδη προ καιρου κοιτουσα και εγω για να δω τιμες και τετοια βρηκα εναν και τον κρατησα να τον εχω υποψιν μου.
ενας φιλος μου ειπε οτι ειναι καλος, τον εχει ο συνεργατης του.
αυτος εδω. αμα θες ριξε του μια ματια.
κολλητηρι και αερας.
http://gsmserver.com/shop/equipment/...air_solder.php

----------


## leosedf

Απ' ότι βλέπω ο συγκεκριμένος έχει ανεμιστηράκι πάνω στη λαβή.
Οτιδήποτε και αν κάνεις μείνε μακριά απο σταθμούς που έχουν ανεμιστηράκι εκεί, δεν έχει καμία σχέση η ροή αέρα με τους κανονικούς που έχουν αντλία.
Οχι οτι δεν δουλεύει, μια χαρά πάει αλλα αν χρειαστείς αρκετή ροή σε περίεργες πλακέτες δεν θα την έχεις.

----------


## lastid

Τον AOYUE852 είχα πάρει πριν από 3 χρόνια περίπου από techgsm.com γύρω στα 80 Ε συνολικά, αν θυμάμαι καλά.
Οι τιμές που έχει το site που δίνει ο Βασίλης είναι πολύ καλές νομίζω. Παρόμοιες έχει και το techgsm.com, όπως τα κοιτάζω τώρα.
Και τα δύο έχουν τον 852, όπως και φτηνότερους.

----------


## shoco

Δεν με ενδιαφέρει να έχει κολλητήρι γιατί έχω τον Weller WD1000.

----------


## JOUN

Εγω παντως που πηρα τον 852a+ ειμαι πολυ ευχαριστημενος(αν και το δουλεψα πολυ χαλαρα)

----------


## pit21

Χαιρετω!
Θελω να αρχίσω να πειραματίζομαι με σταθμους θερμου αέρα για να κολλαω  τα ατιμα smd χωρις να γκαβονομαι και να το παιζω χειρουργος με  λεπτομερια στην κίνηση
Δεν θελω να χαλάσω πολλα λεφτα αφου δεν ξέρω αν θα μου κάνει γί αυτο που το θέλω στην ουσία.
Μερικές ερωτησεις λοιπόν.
Εχω σταμπαρει αυτον εδω το σταθμό.
http://www.alifragis.com.gr/full_pro...1131809&page=2
Εχει δουλέψει κανένας σας κατι παρόμοιο?
Φυσικά δεν είναι κατι επαγγελματικό και η τιμή είναι πολυ χαμηλή το  οποίο με ανησυχει λιγο αφου ό,τι δίνεις παίρνεις.Αυτό στο οποίο πονταρω  όμως είναι πως υπάρχουν ανταλακτικά στην αγορά σε περίπτωση που χαλάσει.  Αντιστοιχο προιόν της AOYUE κόστιζε σχεδόν τα διπλά (στην ελληνική αγορα πάντα  γιατι φοβαμαι μην μου ρίξει καμια καμπανα το τελωνείο σε περιπτωση  αγορας απο το εξωτερικό) και με πιο ακριβα ανταλακτικα όπως εδώ
http://www.9volto.gr/menu/index.php?...roduct_id=1608

Τι λετε λοιπόν?

Και δευτερον πατσα κόλλησης που μπορω να βρω? (δεν εννοω την σολντερίνη αλλα αυτη που είναι μιγμα σολντερίνης και κόλλησης)

Ευχαριστω πολυ!

----------


## leosedf

Πάρε τον 852 της aoyue κατα προτίμηση απο Ευρώπη για να τελειώνεις. Ο συγκεκριμένος που δείχνεις δεν έχει οθόνη με θερμοκρασίες και δεν ξέρω τι παίζει με την αντλία του, σίγουρα δεν έχει ανταλλακτικά.
Το 9volto ξέχνα το μην ξαναμπείς εκεί.
Καλό θα ηταν απο φτηνούς να προτιμήσεις aoyue.

----------


## pit21

Φιλε leosedf ευχαριστω καταρχας για την άμεση απάντηση σου
Ανταλλακτικα για το συγκεκριμένο έχω βρεί στην topelcom.gr.Τσεκαρε το να μου πεις αν δεν σου είναι κόπος να σιγουρευτω.
Toν 852 τον ζαχαρώνω εδω και πολυ καιρο αλλά πέφτει και λίγο ακριβός για την τσέπη μου και δεν ξέρω από που να τον πάρω.
Αν έχεις καμια προταση είμαι όλος αφτιά και αν θες απάντησε μου και στο δευτερο κομματι της αρχικής ερωτησης μου.

Ευχαριστω.

----------


## shoco

> Φιλε leosedf ευχαριστω καταρχας για την άμεση απάντηση σου
> Ανταλλακτικα για το συγκεκριμένο έχω βρεί στην topelcom.gr.Τσεκαρε το να μου πεις αν δεν σου είναι κόπος να σιγουρευτω.
> Toν 852 τον ζαχαρώνω εδω και πολυ καιρο αλλά πέφτει και λίγο ακριβός για την τσέπη μου και δεν ξέρω από που να τον πάρω.
> Αν έχεις καμια προταση είμαι όλος αφτιά και αν θες απάντησε μου και στο δευτερο κομματι της αρχικής ερωτησης μου.
> 
> Ευχαριστω.



Διάβασε το πρώτο post. Είναι από Γερμανία και δεν έχει τελωνείο.

----------


## pit21

Ανταλλακτικα για την aoyue που βρίσκουμε στην Ελλάδα?
Φιλε shoco αγορασες απο εκει χωρις προβλημα?

----------


## leosedf

Η αλήθεια είναι οτι δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχουν στην Ελλάδα.
Το καλό είναι οτι μάλλον δεν πρόκειτε ποτέ να χρειαστείς ανταλλακτικά. Τόσα χρόνια ποτέ δεν χρειάστηκα με αρκετή χρήση.
Έξω υπάρχουν σίγουρα και σε καλές τιμές.

----------


## shoco

> Ανταλλακτικα για την aoyue που βρίσκουμε στην Ελλάδα?
> Φιλε shoco αγορασες απο εκει χωρις προβλημα?



Παναγιώτη θα πάρω τον άλλο μήνα από εκεί γιατί προέκυψε παραγγελία από mouser. Πάντως με τέτοια βαθμολογία και τόσες πωλήσεις δεν νομίζω ότι υπάρχει φόβος

----------


## shoco

Τελικά πήρα από Γερμανία, μέσω ebay, τον AOYUE 852A+. Μόλις τον παρέλαβα και θέλω να μάθω αν χρειάζεται να κάνω κάτι πριν τον ξεκινήσω, γιατί το manual είναι στα γερμανικά. Κάπου είχα διαβάσει για κάτι βίδες αλλά δε θυμάμαι ακριβώς.

----------


## leosedf

Απο κάτω έχει βίδες που συγκρατούν την αεραντλία. Πρέπει να αφαιρεθούν καθώς βρίσκονται εκεί μόνο για την μεταφορά.

----------


## shoco

Ποιες εννοείς;

----------


## leosedf

Στο κέντρο δεν έχει βίδα?

----------


## shoco

την κοκκινη εννοεις;

----------


## leosedf

Ναι αυτήν, αυτήν δε λέει στις οδηγίες να βγάλεις?
Αν βγάλεις μια φωτογραφία τις οδηγίες θα σου πώ μιας και ξέρω γερμανικά.

----------


## shoco

το κατεβασα στα αγγλικα και εχει μια σημειωση στο troubleshooting οτι αν κανει πολυ θορυβο να βγαλω τη βιδα απο το κεντρο. Αρα φανταζομαι οτι εννοει την κοκκινη. Σωστα;

----------


## leosedf

Ναι μόνο αυτήν γιατί αν βγάλεις τις άλλες θα κουδουνίζει η αντλία μέσα.

----------


## shoco

ευχαριστω! θα το κανω σε λιγο, λογω παιδιων.

----------


## Thansavv

Καλορίζικος ο σταθμός και καλοδούλευτος.  :Smile:

----------


## shoco

> Καλορίζικος ο σταθμός και καλοδούλευτος.



ευχαριστω πολυ

----------


## shoco

Λοιπόν, καταρχήν να ευχαριστήσω τον Κωνσταντίνο (leosedf) για τις χρήσιμες συμβουλές και υποδείξεις που μου πρόσφερε. Στο θέμα μας τώρα, το δούλεψα και έχω να πω πως είναι τόσο εύκολη διαδικασία που νόμιζα πως δεν ήταν κολλημένα τα εξαρτήματα (η δοκιμή έγινε σε μικρή πλακέτα). Είμαι ευχαριστημένος και ανακουφισμένος (σε τέτοιες εποχές δεν είμαι για άκυρες αγορές) και το συνιστώ και εγώ ανεπιφύλακτα μετά τον Κωνσταντίνο. Για τυχόν ερωτήσεις μου κόστισε 135ευρώ μαζί με μια τρόμπα αναρρόφησης(http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/AOYUE-939-Vacu...item4cf5dc3e8c) που ήταν μέσα στη συσκευασία.

Το μηχάνημα είναι το παρακάτω και από τον συγκεκριμένο αγοραστή ο οποίος έχει και 12 ευρώ μεταφορικά.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Aoyue-852A-SMD...ht_4381wt_1002

----------


## axel12p

Ανάμεσα στον 852Α++ και στον 857++ ποιον θα επιλέγατε; Η κυριότερη διαφορά που βρήκα εγώ είναι στον διαφορετικό τύπο αντλίας.

----------


## dimpet

Κάποιος γράφει σε προηγούμενο απάντηση 9volto ξέχνα το . Υπάρχει κάποιος λόγος τι παίζει ????

----------


## rep

οι ποιο πολλοι για να πω ΟΛΟΙ εχουν κακη εμπειρια....

----------


## herctrap

εγω περιμενω ενα atten 858d 

θα το δοκιμασω για αρχη σε ενα ps3 

και αν δω οτι τα καταφερνω ισως παρω κατι καλυτερο το καλοκαιρι

----------


## axel12p

Καμιά απάντηση για το πιο σταθμό να επιλέξω ανάμεσα στον 852Α++ και 857Α++; Ο 857 αναφέρει πως έχει turbine pump σε σχέση με την diaphragma          pump του 852, αλλά δεν βρίσκω αναφορές και reviews για αυτόν. Ο 852 από την άλλη φαίνεται να είναι ο best seller της εταιρείας. Το vacuum pen που διαθέτει ο 852Α++ αξίζει τα 20 Ευρώ διαφορά σε σχέση με τον 852Α+;

----------


## paul333

852Α+ μακραν καλυτερο και δοκιμασμενο το turbine pump ειναι και λιγο επικινδυνο 
ως προς τον θορυβο που μπορει να κανει και να μην αντεχεται.

Αγοραζεται πραγματα δοκιμασμενα για τη μπορει να την πατησετε και να ειναι πεταμενα λεφτα.

----------


## axel12p

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την άμεση απάντηση. :Smile:  
 Είχα προσέξει και εγώ πως οι περισσότεροι προτιμούσαν τον 852, οπότε μου φάνηκε πιο δοκιμασμένος και για αυτό απόφευγα να επιλέξω τον 857. Πάμε για τον 852 λοιπόν. Το vacuum pen αξίζει; Γιατί πέραν αυτού, δε βλέπω άλλες διαφορές ανάμεσα σε 852Α+ και 852Α++.

----------


## JOUN

Εγω παντως το απλο που δινουν μαζι με τον 852Α+ μια χαρα μου κανει δουλεια..

----------


## paul333

το vacuum pen δεν νομιζω οτι θα σου ειναι τοσο χρησιμο αν μαθεις να δουλευεις σωστα 
τον σταθμο ειναι αχρηστο μια προσελα κανει μια χαρα την δουλεια.

----------


## JOUN

Nαι αλλα αν εχεις να σηκωσεις ενα bga chip 40*40 η εστω 35*35 δεν μπορεις με την προσελα.

----------


## paul333

Aς μαθει πρωτα να δουλευει τον σταθμο σωστα και μετα το συζηταμε
δεν ειναι τοσο απλα οσο φαινονται θελει αρκετη εμπειρια για bga.

----------


## JOUN

Αυτο ξαναπες το..Αν δεν χαλασεις(motherboards),δεν μαθαινεις..

----------


## axel12p

Παρέλαβα τελικά τον 852Α++ από Wiltec. Είπα επομένως εχθές να τον δοκιμάσω για να δω και πως ακριβώς δουλεύει. Το θέμα βέβαια ήταν πως το user manual που δίνει η Wiltec είναι στα Γερμανικά μόνο.  :Thumbdown: 
Αφαίρεσα την βίδα στο κάτω μέρος του σταθμού, το άναψα και ανέβασα την θερμοκρασία στους 220. Αν και η αντλία ακουγόταν, η μπίλια δεν ανεβοκατέβαινε, ενώ μετά από λίγο η "μύτη" άρχισε να καπνίζει  :Huh:  Το έβαλα κατευθείαν στο cool down περίμενα να κρυώσει και το έσβησα. 
Επειδή είχα διαβάσει διάφορες ιστορίες σχετικά με την ποιότητα κατασκευή του, αποφάσισα να το ανοίξω για να τσεκάρω οπτικά αν όλα είναι εντάξει με την αντλία. Δε φάνηκε να υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα και ύστερα από ένα σχετικό παίδεμα με τις κινέζικες λαμαρίνες και βίδες κατάφερα να το ξανακλείσω. 
Τελικά το πρόβλημα εντοπίστηκε κατά λάθος. Δεν είχα βάλει την "βεντουζίτσα" στο vacuum pen, γιατί δεν σκόπευα εκείνη την στιγμή να το χρησιμοποιήσω και δε περίμενα ότι θα έχει τόσο σημασία!!!
Ευτυχώς όλα καλά μετά, ο σταθμός φαίνεται να δουλεύει, ελπίζω μόνο να μην έκανα καμιά ζημιά στην αντίσταση. Με βλέπω να αγοράζω καμιά για ρεζέρβα  :Biggrin:

----------


## A-tech

Τις τελευταίες ημέρες ψάχνω να πάρω και γω ένα σταθμό θερμού αέρα. Ενδεχομένως τον AOYUE 968 που το κολλητήρι του μαζεύει και τον καπνό (εδώ είναι ένα αντίστοιχο βίντεο ακριβότερου μοντέλου: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vjbbLTvd98k). Αλλά έχει μικρή ισχύ το κολληρήρι (35W) και έτσι κοίταξα και τον Aoyue 2738 που είναι με 70W.

1. Όμως έχω παρατηρήσει ότι το μοντέλο Aoyue 2738  χαρακρηρίζεται ως "Lead Free Repairing Station System", ενώ οι  θερμοκρασίες καθώς και η ροή του αέρα και των δύο είναι ίδιες. Έχει  κάποια διαφορά και ως προς το Hot Air Gun ή αναφέρεται μόνο για το κολλητήρι?

2. O Aoyue 2738 είναι αντιστατικός (Microprocessor          controlled ESD safe unit).  Απο την άλλη για τον Aoyue 968 είναι μεγάλο μειoνέκτημα που δεν έχει  ESD? Και για που αναφέρεται αυτό? Μόνο για το κολλητήρι ή και για τον  αέρα?

3. Επίσης ένας άλλος σταθμός, ο Aoyue 6028, έχει ροή αέρα 35 l/min σε αντιπαράθεση με τους προηγούμενους που έχουν  23 l/min. Μήπως είναι περισσότερο χρήσιμο για τις κολλήσεις χωρίς  μόλυβδο? Ή απο την άλλη ο πολύ αέρας θα διώχνει τα εξαρτήματα απο τη  θέση τους;

Τι μου προτίνετε?

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣΛΑΡΙΣΑ

> Τις τελευταίες ημέρες ψάχνω να πάρω και γω ένα σταθμό θερμού αέρα. Ενδεχομένως τον AOYUE 968 που το κολλητήρι του μαζεύει και τον καπνό (εδώ είναι ένα αντίστοιχο βίντεο ακριβότερου μοντέλου: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vjbbLTvd98k). Αλλά έχει μικρή ισχύ το κολληρήρι (35W) και έτσι κοίταξα και τον Aoyue 2738 που είναι με 70W.
> 
> 1. Όμως έχω παρατηρήσει ότι το μοντέλο Aoyue 2738  χαρακρηρίζεται ως  "Lead Free Repairing Station System", ενώ οι  θερμοκρασίες καθώς και η  ροή του αέρα και των δύο είναι ίδιες. Έχει  κάποια διαφορά και ως προς  το Hot Air Gun ή αναφέρεται μόνο για το κολλητήρι?
> 
> 2. O Aoyue 2738 είναι αντιστατικός (Microprocessor          controlled ESD safe unit).   Απο την άλλη για τον Aoyue 968 είναι μεγάλο μειoνέκτημα που δεν έχει   ESD? Και για που αναφέρεται αυτό? Μόνο για το κολλητήρι ή και για τον   αέρα?
> 
> 3. Επίσης ένας άλλος σταθμός, ο Aoyue 6028,  έχει ροή αέρα 35 l/min σε αντιπαράθεση με τους προηγούμενους που έχουν   23 l/min. Μήπως είναι περισσότερο χρήσιμο για τις κολλήσεις χωρίς   μόλυβδο? Ή απο την άλλη ο πολύ αέρας θα διώχνει τα εξαρτήματα απο τη   θέση τους;
> 
> Τι μου προτίνετε?



1. μόνο  για  το  κολητήρι.
2.για  το  κολητήρι   γιατί  οι  σταθμοί  θερμού  αέρα  αφού  δεν  έρχονται σε  επαφή  είναι  ESD.
3.ούτε  το  ένα  ούτε  το  άλλο  μ@λ@κίες  τα  γράφουν  για  εντυπωσιασμό.       οχι.        την  ρυθμίζεις  εσύ την  ροή  αέρα

θα   σου  πρότεινα  να  πάρεις  τον  ct 936  της  TELE  με  35€  και  μύτες   lead  free σταθμό  αποκόλλησης να  μην  πάρεις δεν  ξεκολάει  lead   free μόνο  με  φυτίλι  κάνεις  δουλειά, και για  σταθμό  θερμού  αέρα  πάρε  έναν  της  tele  που  είναι  φτηνός  και  έχει  υποστήριξη  σε   ανταλακτικά και  είναι  και  φτηνά,   πάρε  και  μια  βάση  απο   μικρόφωνο  να στηρίξεις  το  Hot Air Gun, επίσης  θα  χρειαστείς  και   προθερμαντήρα, εγώ  τα  χρησιμοποιώ  χρόνια το  σταθμό  κόλλησης  τον   έκανα ESD κάνοντας μια  τρύπα  και συνδέοντας  το  με  μια  μπόρνα  και   μπορείς  να συνδεθείς  αντιστατικά. και  είσαι  άρχοντας  με  λίγα   λεφτά

----------


## A-tech

> 2.για  το  κολητήρι   γιατί  οι  σταθμοί   θερμού  αέρα  αφού  δεν  έρχονται σε  επαφή  είναι  ESD.



Άμεση και χρήσιμη η απάντηση σου. Και γω νόμιζα ότι χρησιμεύουν για  την εξουδετέρωση φορτίων στατικού ηλεκτρισμού, όπως αυτό το Αντιστατικό  Πιστόλι Αέρα (http://www.omstat.gr/list.php?cid=12&pid=17) και  αντιστατικό ακροφύσιο αέρα (http://www.omstat.gr/list.php?cid=12)

Ουσιαστικά  χρειάζομαι μόνο σταθμό θερμού αέρα αλλά βλέποντας ότι δεν αναφέρονταν  ως αντιστατικό το AOYUE 968 κοίταξα τα πιο ακριβά. Φυσικά όμως και ένα  δεύτερο σχετικά καλό κολλητήρι δεν θα ήταν άσχημο να υπήρχε για να μην  χρειάζεται να αλλάζω μύτες σε αυτό που χρησιμοποιώ. Σταθμό  αποκόλλησης  δεν ήθελα, είχα βάλει λάθος link το οποίο διόρθωσα και έτσι είδες το  AOYUE 2702. Σε πολλά post έχω διαβάσει καλές κριτικές για τους σταθμούς  αυτούς (για θέμα ποιότητα/τιμής και εύρεσης ανταλλακτικών) και γι' αυτό  ψάχνω σε αυτή τη μάρκα. Φυσικά θα πάρω και προθερμαντήρα.





> το   σταθμό  κόλλησης  τον   έκανα ESD κάνοντας μια  τρύπα  και συνδέοντας   το  με  μια  μπόρνα  και   μπορείς  να συνδεθείς  αντιστατικά. και   είσαι  άρχοντας  με  λίγα   λεφτά



Καλή η ιδέα σου. Εάν παρεμβάλουμε εσωτερικά της καλωδίωσης του  κολλητηριού μία αντίσταση 1MΩ μεταξύ της γείωσης του κολλητηριού και του  σταθμού δεν είναι πιο βολικό? (θα αποφευχθούν έτσι τα πρόσθετα  εξωτερικά καλώδια).

Εντωμεταξύ δεν έχω αποκλείσει και καποιο μοντέλο απο τα Aoyue 852 και Aoyue 852A+.  Βλέπω πως η διαφορά τους είναι στους επιλογείς ρυθμίσεων:

1. Ο πρώτος είναι με ποτενσιόμετρα και ένδειξη ρυθμιζόμενης  θερμοκρασίας αλλά και με πρόσθετη επιλογή για ένδειξη της πραγματικής  θερμοκρασίας.

2. Απο την άλλη ο δεύτερος είναι με χρήση μπουτόν  και ένδειξη θερμοκρασίας & αέρα (γιατί άραγε, εφόσον έχει ενδεικτικό  μπαρόμετρο?). Κάποιος κάτοχος αυτού, γνωρίζει εάν μπορεί να δείξει την  πραγματικη θερμοκρασία? Κατα πόσο είναι εύχρηστο να περιμένεις πατώντας  το μπουτόν να φτάσει η θερμοκρασία στην επιθυμητή τιμή? Δεν είναι πολύ  πιο γρήγορο με το ποτενσιόμετρο?

----------


## A-tech

Θα κάνω μια συμπλήρωση στα προηγούμενα ερωτήματα. Επειδή όπως είχα  αναφέρει με ενδιέφερε και η αvορρόφηση του καπνού απο το ίδιο το  κολλητήρι καθώς το χρησιμοποιώ μέσα στο σπίτι, (παρότι έχω απορροφητή καπνού με φίλτρο,  απλά κάποιες φορές δεν είναι εύχρηστο γιατί πρέπει να είναι πάνω απο το  σημείο που κολλάμε ώστε να απορροφήσει, και αν μία συσκευή είναι  ογκόδης δεν εξυπηρετεί), έτσι βρήκα τον AOYUE 968A+ ο οποίος διαθέτει κολλητήρι των 70W. Είναι απο την Wiltec-France του ebay, αλλά δεν κατάλαβα γιατι έχει και αυτή έδρα τη Γερμανία. 

Πάντως  βλέπω πως αναγράφει στο πάνω μέρος της οθόνης την πραγματική  θερμοκρασία για τον θερμό αέρα και στο κάτω μέρος την θερμοκρασία  ρύθμισης. Επίσης αναγράφει και την θερμοκρασία για το κολλητήρι. Το  κολλητήρι και η ροή του αέρα ρυθμίζονται με ποτενσιόμετρο (κάτι που  βρίσκω θετικό) και η θερμοκρασία του αέρα με Μπουτόν (που φυσικά δεν  ξέρω εάν είναι εύχρηστο με κουμπιά, εκτός και εάν προσφέρει λεπτομερή  ρύθμιση που δεν μπορεί να επιτευχθεί με ποτενσιόμετρο). Η ροή του αέρα  φαίνεται μονάχα απο το μπαρόμετρο και όχι με οθόνη. Εδώ είναι τα χαρακτηρηστικά του απο την AOYUE. 

Ακούω γνώμες!

----------


## paul333

Εγω εχω τον PT968 ειναι ιδιος με τον aoyue 968 και δεν ειμαι ευχαριστημενος
1.κανει πολλη θορυβο η αντλια υποχρεωτικα εβαλα ενα βαρος πανω απο τον σταθμο
για να μενει σταθερο και να μην κανει το Brrrrrrr. :Very Happy: 
2.οι μπιλια του μπαρομετρου μου σπαει τα νευρα.
3.το κολλητηρι δεν ειναι βολικο με τον απορροφητη καπνου το εβγαλα, αλλα
και παλι το πλαστικο που το κραταει μενει επανω στο κολλητηρι.

Τωρα για τον aoyue 968Α+ δεν μπορω να απαντησου απο την στιγμη που
δεν το εχω δει να δουλευει.

----------


## A-tech

> Εγω εχω τον PT968 ειναι ιδιος με τον aoyue 968 και δεν ειμαι ευχαριστημενος
> 1.κανει πολλη θορυβο η αντλια υποχρεωτικα εβαλα ενα βαρος πανω απο τον σταθμο
> για να μενει σταθερο και να μην κανει το Brrrrrrr.
> 2.οι μπιλια του μπαρομετρου μου σπαει τα νευρα.
> 3.το κολλητηρι δεν ειναι βολικο με τον απορροφητη καπνου το εβγαλα, αλλα
> και παλι το πλαστικο που το κραταει μενει επανω στο κολλητηρι.



Δηλαδή για να καταλάβω:
1. Η αντλία που κάνει θόρυβο εννοείς για την αναρρόφηση του καπνού? Για τον θερμό αέρα είναι διαφορετική η αντλία?
2.  Τι ακριβώς γίνεται με την μπίλια, δεν είναι ικανοποιητική η ένδειξη  σχετικά με άλλους σταθμούς που δείχνουν τη ροή του αέρα σε οθόνη? Το  μπαρόμετρο υπάρχει στα περισσότερα μοντέλα απ'ότι είδα.
3. Δηλαδή δεν  βολεύει το ακροφύσιο της αναρρόφησης  (ως εξόγκωμα) και δεν έχεις άνετη  πρόσβαση στο σημείο της κόλλησης? Ή μήπως η λαβή δεν είναι εύχρηστη στο  χέρι?

Όσον αφορά τον θερμό αέρα σε εξυπηρετεί τουλάχιστον? Η απόκριση της θερμοκρασίας & οι ενδείξεις ελπίζω να είναι ρεαλιστικές.

----------


## paul333

Δεν εχει δυο αντλιες μια πρεπει να ειναι με το που το ανοιγω ξεκιναει ο θορυβος.

Οι μπιλια κανει ενα ενοχλητικο θορυβο ακουμπαει στο επανω 
μερος του μπαρομετρου και χτυπαει συνεχεια.

Ακριβως δεν εχει ανετη προσβαση στο σημειο κολλησης πρεπει να το κρατας σε μια συγκεκριμενη κατευθυνση
και εμενα δεν με βολεψε καθολου στο χερι, βεβαια αυτο ειναι υποκειμενικο μπορει εσενα να σε βολεψει.

Μια χαρα ειναι ο θερμος αερας,το δικο μου δεν εχει ενδεικτικο για την θερμοκρασια 
του κολλητηριου, εχει μονο για το ζεστο αερα ειναι το PT968 δουλευει καλα τωρα κατα ποσο 
ειναι πραγματικη η θερμοκρασια που μου δειχνει δεν το ξερω.

----------


## SV1JRT

Μόλις παρέλαβα και εγώ το *AOYUE 968* απο e-bay,  απο τη Wiltec. ΑΠΙΣΤΕΥΤΑ γρήγορη παράδοση. Τρίτη πρωί έκανα την παραγγελία, Σάββατο ήταν σπίτι μου. (Με Ταχυμεταφορική ΕΛΤΑ). Δυστηχώς, είχα μόνο 10 λεπτά στη διαθεσή μου να το δοκιμάσω. Στο πρώτο τέστ που έκανα (του δεκάλεπτου) έδειξε να είναι όλα εντάξει. Ουτε θόρυβο, ούτε τίποτα. Λειτούργησε άψογα. Σήμερα το απόγευμα, θα έχω χρόνο να το ψάξω σε βάθος και θα σας πώ τις εντυπώσεις μου.

----------


## SV1JRT

> Οι μπιλια κανει ενα ενοχλητικο θορυβο ακουμπαει στο επανω 
> μερος του μπαρομετρου και χτυπαει συνεχεια.



Μα υποτίθετε οτι ΠΟΤΕ δεν τερματίζεις την μπίλια....
Τι κολάς ?? χαλκοσωλήνες ???

----------


## paul333

> Μα υποτίθετε οτι ΠΟΤΕ δεν τερματίζεις την μπίλια....
> Τι κολάς ?? χαλκοσωλήνες ???



Tο γνωριζω το βαζω στο 3 την ροη την αερα παρολαυτα η μπιλια παει στο τερμα
ειναι ελαττωματικο εχω δουλεψει και τον aoyue 852 και αυτο το προβλημα δεν το ειχε 
ασε που δεν χαλάγε τον κοσμο.

Εγω εχω προτινει απο εδω τον 852 για θερμο αερα και για σταθμο κολλητηριου της hakko fx888
η κατι ποιο οικονομικο ειναι και αυτο πολλη καλο για τα λεφτα αυτα.
http://www.aoyue.de/product_info.php...h-Display.html

Αυτο το δυο σε ενα δεν ειναι καθολου καλο κατα την γνωμη μου παντα.

----------


## SV1JRT

Δηλαδή η ροή αέρα είναι ΠΑΝΤΑ στο μέγιστο ?? Αυτό είναι μεγάλο πρόβλημα.
 Απο επισκευή ?? Παίζει τίποτα ??
 Το Aoyue 968, απο το λίγο που το λειτούργησα, είναι ΤΕΛΕΙΟ.
 Θα σας πώ περισσότερα αυριο.

----------


## αντωνης147

φιλε μου καλησπερα.εχω αγορασει τον AOYUE 968  και ειναι πολυ καλος.σου το προτεινω ανεπιφυλακτα.

----------


## αντωνης147

> Τις τελευταίες ημέρες ψάχνω να πάρω και γω ένα σταθμό θερμού αέρα. Ενδεχομένως τον AOYUE 968 που το κολλητήρι του μαζεύει και τον καπνό (εδώ είναι ένα αντίστοιχο βίντεο ακριβότερου μοντέλου: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vjbbLTvd98k). Αλλά έχει μικρή ισχύ το κολληρήρι (35W) και έτσι κοίταξα και τον Aoyue 2738 που είναι με 70W.
> 
> 1. Όμως έχω παρατηρήσει ότι το μοντέλο Aoyue 2738  χαρακρηρίζεται ως "Lead Free Repairing Station System", ενώ οι  θερμοκρασίες καθώς και η ροή του αέρα και των δύο είναι ίδιες. Έχει  κάποια διαφορά και ως προς το Hot Air Gun ή αναφέρεται μόνο για το κολλητήρι?
> 
> 2. O Aoyue 2738 είναι αντιστατικός (Microprocessor          controlled ESD safe unit).  Απο την άλλη για τον Aoyue 968 είναι μεγάλο μειoνέκτημα που δεν έχει  ESD? Και για που αναφέρεται αυτό? Μόνο για το κολλητήρι ή και για τον  αέρα?
> 
> 3. Επίσης ένας άλλος σταθμός, ο Aoyue 6028, έχει ροή αέρα 35 l/min σε αντιπαράθεση με τους προηγούμενους που έχουν  23 l/min. Μήπως είναι περισσότερο χρήσιμο για τις κολλήσεις χωρίς  μόλυβδο? Ή απο την άλλη ο πολύ αέρας θα διώχνει τα εξαρτήματα απο τη  θέση τους;
> 
> Τι μου προτίνετε?



ειναι πολυ καλος. τον εχω αγορασει και στο προτεινω χωρις κανενα ενδυασμο.για ανταλακτικα κοιτα εδω: www.toolboom.com

----------


## paul333

Οπως εχω γραψει το μοντελο ειναι το PT968 πολωνικης προελευσης εινα ολοιδιο σαν τον aoyue 968
αλλα δεν μπορω να ξερω απο κει και περα αν το aoyue 968 εχει μεγαλες διαφορες αλλα αφου το λες εσυ ετσι θα ειναι.

Οι ροη του αερα δουλευει κανονικα το μπαρομετρο ειναι χαλασμενο ενα κομματι πλαστικο ειναι εχει μια μπιλια μεσα
οταν το ανοιξα ειχε εναν σωληνακι κατω και ενα σωληνακι απο επανω τιποτα σαβουροκατασκευη.

Τι επισκευη να κανεις το ανοιξα δεν φαινεται τιποτα ηλεκτρονικο να εχει προβλημα ειναι κατασκευαστικο προβλημα
κουτι,πλαστικα κομματια και πως ειναι μονταριζμενα ακομα και η πλακετα που ειναι μπροστα με τα ενδεικτικα ειναι στραβα βιδωμενη.

----------


## A-tech

> 1. Η αντλία που κάνει θόρυβο εννοείς για την  αναρρόφηση του καπνού? Για τον θερμό αέρα είναι διαφορετική η  αντλία?







> Δεν εχει δυο αντλιες μια πρεπει να ειναι με το που το ανοιγω ξεκιναει ο θορυβος.



Ίσως η αναρρόφηση του καπνού να γίνεται απο την εισαγωγή του αέρα της ανλτίας για τον θερμό αέρα. Εάν ανοίξεις τον αέρα του Hot Air, και ταυτόχρονα την αναρρόφηση του καπνού, τότε δεν υπάρχει διαφορά στον θόρυβο ή τους κραδασμούς, έτσι; Αυτό δεν θα ήταν και τόσο καλό γιατί με την αναρρόφηση του καπνού επιβαρύνεται και συνεπώς φθείρεται η αντλία τους Hot Air.

Έχει ανοίξει μήπως κανείς σας το εσωτερικό του AOYUE 968 για επιβεβαίωση?

----------


## SV1JRT

Τελικά, μετά απο αρκετές ώρες που έπαιξα με το AOYUE 968, πιστεύω οτι ΑΞΙΖΕΙ με το παραπάνω τα λεφτά του. Ευκολο στη χρήση, χωρίς σαματά και θόρυβο, και πολύ αξιόπιστο. Τα SMD ήταν σάν να μήν ήταν κολημένα στην πλακέτα. Απλά τα σήκωνα με την τσιμπίδα και τα έβγαζα. Μόνο ένα μειονέκτημα βρήκα. Το κολητήρι έχει την χαζή κωνική μύτη που είναι τελείως ΑΧΡΗΣΤΗ. Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί οι κατασκευάστριες εταιρίες επιμένουν να βάζουν κωνικές μύτες στα κολητήρια... Το καλό είναι οτι το είχα προβλέψει (Εδώ μετρά η πείρα) και παράγγειλα μαζί με τον σταθμό και 5 ανταλακτικές μύτες σε διάφορα μεγέθη. Κατα την ΔΙΚΗ ΜΟΥ αποψη, η καλύτερη μύτη είναι η 2mm πλατια γωνια. (Aoyue T-2C Chisel Solder). Η αναρόφηση αναθυμιάσεων ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙ λειτουργει μέσω της αντλίας HOT AIR, αλλά αυτό δεν είναι πρόβλημα. Ετσι κι αλιώς, η αντλία hot air απο κάπου θα τράβαγε τον αέρα. Το ότι λειτουργεί όταν λειτουργεί και το κολητήρι (Κατ επιλογή, με διακόπτη) δεν την επιβαρύνει ιδιαίτερα. Γενικά είναι ΠΟΛΥ θετική η εμπειρία μου με τον συγκεκριμένο σταθμό.

----------


## paul333

Τελικα εγω την πατησα για τον aoyue 968 τον παρηγγειλα τηλ. και μου βγηκε pt968
με το ταχυδρομειο που μου το εστειλαν απο ελληνικο eshop και τον πληρωσα 125euro,
να μην χαρουν τα λεφτα να τα δωσουν σε γιατρους και φαρμακα.

Εσυ σωτηρη απο ελλαδα το αγορασες? η απο εξωτερικο?.

----------


## SV1JRT

> Τελικα εγω την πατησα για τον aoyue 968 τον παρηγγειλα τηλ. και μου βγηκε pt968
> με το ταχυδρομειο που μου το εστειλαν απο ελληνικο eshop και τον πληρωσα 125euro,
> να μην χαρουν τα λεφτα να τα δωσουν σε γιατρους και φαρμακα.
> 
> Εσυ σωτηρη απο ελλαδα το αγορασες? η απο εξωτερικο?.




 Καλά, γιατί δεν τους το γύρισες πίσω ??
 Τι να πώ. Πολά παίζουν. Απο το να μην κατάλαβες καλά στην παραγγελία μέχρι να είναι απατεώνες και άλλο να υποσχονται - αλλο να πουλάνε.... Εγώ το πήρα με E-bay απο γερμανία. Απο την Wiltec. ΠΟΛΥ καλή εξυπηρέτηση και ταχύτατη αποστολή. Τρίτη πρωί έκανα την παραγγελία και Σάββατο ήταν στα χέρια μου. Συνολικό κόστος ήταν κάπου στα 140 ευρώ και άλλα 12 ευρώ έδωσα για 5 εξτρά μύτες του κολητηριού. Γενικά ειμαι ΠΟΛΥ ευχαρηστημένος.

----------


## kioan

> Έχει ανοίξει μήπως κανείς σας το εσωτερικό του AOYUE 968 για επιβεβαίωση?



Η αντλία είναι όντως κοινή για αναρρόφηση και θερμό αέρα:
http://the1.eyeit.org/index.php/2011/07/02/aoyue-968-solder-flow-station

----------


## paul333

Γιατι δεν ειχα το στοιχεια της online παραγγελιας με mail να φαινεται οτι γραφει aoyue 968
 τηλ. την εκανα για πιο γρηγορα.

 Kαι να τον πηγαινα εκει με την αποδειξη δεν θα εβρισκα το δικιο μου ειμαι σιγουρος για αυτο
οι επομενη λυση θα ηταν με μηνυσει αλλα εκει θα ηθελα τουλαχιστον 500euro για δικηγορους,χαρτοσημα,κλπ.

----------


## A-tech

> Η αναρόφηση αναθυμιάσεων ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙ λειτουργει μέσω της αντλίας HOT AIR, αλλά αυτό δεν είναι πρόβλημα. Ετσι κι αλιώς, η αντλία hot air απο κάπου θα τράβαγε τον αέρα. Το ότι λειτουργεί όταν λειτουργεί και το κολητήρι (Κατ επιλογή, με διακόπτη) δεν την επιβαρύνει ιδιαίτερα



Σίγουρα δεν είναι πρόβλημα. Αλλά το ρώτησα επειδή δεν θα χρησιμοποιώ συχνά το Hot Air, και είναι κρίμα αν δεν το ξέρει κάποιος να φθείρει την αντλία για αυτό το λόγο, όταν χρησιμοποιεί μόνο το κολλητήρι με τις ώρες. Εγώ παράδειγμα στην προκειμένη περίπτωση θα εξακολουθούσα να χρησιμοποιώ τον εξωτερικό απορροφητή που έχω, και όταν δεν είναι εφικτή η χρήση του λόγω κάποιου απομακρυσμένου σημείου κόλλησης, τότε θα ενεργοποιώ την αντλία του σταθμού. Φυσικά αν είναι σε λειτουργία το Hot Air, δεν τίθεται καν θέμα. Μέχρι στιγμής το Aoyue 968A+ παραμένει το πρώτο υποψήφιο για αγορά. Καθώς όπως και να έχει, μεταξύ των άλλων αναγράφει ταυτόχρονα τη θερμοκρασία ρύθμισης αλλά και της πραγματικής.

Τελικά η ρύθμιση της επιθυμητής θερμοκρασίας είναι εύχρηστη με τα μπουτόν? Βλέπω στα παρακάτω δύο video, ότι πατάει με το δάχτυλο για 6 sec ώστε να φτάσει απο τους 90oC έως τους 390oC. Δεν είναι κουραστικό κάτι τέτοιο να ανεβάζεις και να κατεβάζεις συνεχώς τη θερμοκρασία κάθε φορά σε τόσο χρόνο? Εκτός βέβαια και αν κρατάει την ρύθμιση για το επόμενο άνοιγμα (διότι όπως βλέπω έχει και reset για αρχικοποίηση).

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z-6vP...eature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MOEHs...feature=relmfu

----------


## shoco

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Zo6CK72n3c

----------


## SV1JRT

Εντάξει. Την άποψη του λέει. Να πώ ότι οι καπνοί απο την αναρόφηση ΔΕΝ πανε κατ' ευθείαν στην αντλία. Εχει φίλτρο ενεργού άνθρακα που κατακρατεί τισ αναθυμιάσεις στην είσοδο του μηχανήματος. Επίσης, ΔΕΝ χρειάζετε να κάνεις reset στην ρυθμιση θερμοκρασίας του hot air για το δουλέψεις. Κρατά την τελευταία ρυθμιση που είχες κάνει. Ο τύπος μάλον είχε μονάδα με παλιό firmware μιας και την είχε περίπου 10 χρονια.
 Ενα περίεργο που έχει το aoyue 968 είναι οτι ΔΕΝ έχει κεντρικό διακόπτη ON/OFF με αποτέλεσμα να μένει ΠΑΝΤΑ η ένδειξη "OFF" στο display και μπλε φωτισμός στον μετρητή αέρα, εκτός αν το βγάλεις απο την μπρίζα.

----------


## A-tech

> Κατα την ΔΙΚΗ ΜΟΥ αποψη, η καλύτερη μύτη είναι η 2mm πλατια γωνια. (Aoyue T-2C Chisel Solder).



Παιδιά μια απορία: Οι μύτες είναι κατάλληλες για όλα τα μοντέλα της Aoyue? Επειδή το 968 έχει κολλητήρι 35W και το 968Α+ έχει 70W. Λέω μήπως τίθεται θέμα αντοχής.

----------


## SV1JRT

> Παιδιά μια απορία: Οι μύτες είναι κατάλληλες για όλα τα μοντέλα της Aoyue? Επειδή το 968 έχει κολλητήρι 35W και το 968Α+ έχει 70W. Λέω μήπως τίθεται θέμα αντοχής.




Δεν το γνωρίζω αυτό... Προσωπικά, νομιζω οτι είναι αχρηστα τα 70W σε τέτοιο σταθμό... Τι να κολήσεις με 70W ?? Καλώδια 6mm πίνακα ??
Τα 35W είναι υπερ-αρκετά. Πάντως απο αποψη αντοχής της μύτης δεν πιστεύω να υπάρχει θέμα. Η μύτη δουλέυει στην ΙΔΙΑ θερμοκρασία, είτε είναι 35W είτε 70w. Το μόνο που αλάζει είναι δυνατότητα να κολήσει πιο χοντρά καλώδια....

----------


## leosedf

> Δεν το γνωρίζω αυτό... Προσωπικά, νομιζω οτι είναι αχρηστα τα 70W σε τέτοιο σταθμό... Τι να κολήσεις με 70W ?? Καλώδια 6mm πίνακα ??
> Τα 35W είναι υπερ-αρκετά. Πάντως απο αποψη αντοχής της μύτης δεν πιστεύω να υπάρχει θέμα. Η μύτη δουλέυει στην ΙΔΙΑ θερμοκρασία, είτε είναι 35W είτε 70w. Το μόνο που αλάζει είναι δυνατότητα να κολήσει πιο χοντρά καλώδια....



Μέγα λάθος, της ERSA ο I-CON2 κλπ έχει 150w κολλητήρι. Δεν τα χρησιμοποιεί πουθενά αλλά σε lead free κολλήσεις με μεγάλα ground planes εκεί που χάνεται θερμότητα ακαριαία μπορεί και αναπληρώνει τη χαμένη θερμότητα κάνοντας την κόλληση παιχνίδι. Αυτό το καταφέρνει ανεβάζοντας αμέσως θερμοκρασία για να σου κρατήσει τη μύτη εκεί που πρέπει π.χ. 250 βαθμούς. Εκεί χρειάζεται η ισχύς αλλά και ο σωστός γρήγορος έλεγχος της.

----------


## A-tech

Σκεφτόμουν μήπως χρειαστεί στις κολλήσεις χωρίς μόλυβδο που λιώνουν δύσκολα. Βέβαια το προορίζω και για επισκευές εκτός SMD που έχουν μεγαλύτερες απαιτήσεις (π.χ. τρανζίστορ ισχύος με χοντρές κολλήσεις). Είδη αυτό που έχω είναι 48W και πολλές φορές το ρυθμίζω στο μέγιστο για τέτοιες περιπτώσεις. Επίσης όσο μεγαλύτερης ισχύος είναι η θερμική του αντίσταση, τόσο αντοχή έχει και μικρότερη καταπόνηση, ιδίως εάν λειτουργεί σε μία μέση κατάσταση μέτριας θερμοκρασίας (Αν και αυτό δεν είναι απόλυτο σε όλους τους σταθμούς, γιατί άλλοι ρυθμίζουν τα watt και άλλοι τα Ampere). Και φυσικά όταν χρειαστεί θερμαίνεται σε λιγότερο χρόνο και λιώνει τις μεγάλες κολλήσεις με λιγότερη προσπάθεια, αναπληρώνοντας αμέσως την θερμότητα.

----------


## alfadex

> Δεν το γνωρίζω αυτό... Προσωπικά, νομιζω οτι είναι αχρηστα τα 70W σε τέτοιο σταθμό... Τι να κολήσεις με 70W ?? Καλώδια 6mm πίνακα ??
> Τα 35W είναι υπερ-αρκετά. Πάντως απο αποψη αντοχής της μύτης δεν πιστεύω να υπάρχει θέμα. Η μύτη δουλέυει στην ΙΔΙΑ θερμοκρασία, είτε είναι 35W είτε 70w. Το μόνο που αλάζει είναι δυνατότητα να κολήσει πιο χοντρά καλώδια....



πως γίνεται να έχει η μύτη την ίδια θερμοκρασία είτε το κολητίρι είναι  35W ή 70W? στα 70 βατ θα  έχει τη διπλάσια θερμοκρασία , περίπου πάντα

----------


## A-tech

> πως γίνεται να έχει η μύτη την ίδια θερμοκρασία είτε το κολητίρι είναι  35W ή 70W? στα 70 βατ θα  έχει τη διπλάσια θερμοκρασία , περίπου πάντα



Εδώ αναφέρει την ίδια θερμοκρασία και για τους δύο σταθμούς. 968 & 968A+ 
Temperature Range: 200°C - 480°C

Ίσως να υπάρχει περιορισμός απο το κύκλωμα ελέγχου ώστε να μην αναπτυχθεί μεγαλύτερη θερμοκρασία στο κολλητήρι με τη μεγαλύτερης ισχύ. Απλά θα τραβάει το διπλάσιο ρεύμα για να φτάσει στην επιθυμητή θερμοκρασία και λογικά μετά κόβει ο θερμοστάτης και θα λειτουργεί με χαμηλότερο ρεύμα όπως εκείνο των 35W. Το σίγουρο είναι ότι θα υπάρχει η δυνατότητα να αυξήσει κατα πολύ το ρεύμα για να ανεβάζει ή να αναπληρώνει την θερμοκρασία. Σε πλήρη ισχύ φαντάζομαι πως αν δεν υπήρχε ο θερμοστάτης θα έπιανε πολύ μεγαλύτερη θερμοκρασία.

----------


## A-tech

> Η ροη του αερα δουλευει κανονικα το μπαρομετρο ειναι χαλασμενο ενα κομματι πλαστικο ειναι εχει μια μπιλια μεσα οταν το ανοιξα ειχε εναν σωληνακι κατω και ενα σωληνακι απο επανω τιποτα σαβουροκατασκευη.



Έχει εδώ μπαρόμετρο. Αν είναι αυτό το πρόβλημα τότε μπορείς να το αλλάξεις:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Aoyue-Debitm...item2c64a5a928

Όταν λες ότι η ροή του αέρα δουλεύει κανονικά, εννοείς ότι μπορεί να αυξομοιωθεί η ένταση? Δηλαδή και τέρμα χαμηλωμένος να είναι ο αέρας, το μπαρόμετρο λες ότι δείχνει τη μέγιστη ένδειξη?

----------


## A-tech

Ήθελα να μάθω κάτι ακόμα. Αυτές οι μύτες κοστίζουν 26$ τα 20 τεμάχια & αυτές 13$ τα 10 τεμάχια! (απο Hong Kong). Ωστόσο απο την Wiltec η μία μόνο (T-2C) κοστίζει πάνω απο 15 Ευρώ. Γιατί τόσο μεγάλη διαφορά? Αν πάρω τις πιο οικονομικές που είναι και πολλά είδη θα χαλάσουν αμέσως? Επίσης στο "The Allendale Stores" απο την Αγγλία, η μύτη T-2C που πρότεινε ο φίλος μας ο Σωτήρης, κοστίζει σχεδόν 5 Ευρώ. Απο που να πάρω τελικά? Και η τελευταία μου φαίνεται γνήσια.

----------


## paul333

> εννοείς ότι μπορεί να αυξομοιωθεί η ένταση? Δηλαδή και τέρμα χαμηλωμένος να είναι ο αέρας, το μπαρόμετρο λες ότι δείχνει τη μέγιστη ένδειξη?



Οχι στο τερμα χαμηλωμενος!! στο 3 το μπαρομετρο εχει την μεγιστη ενδειξη.

Αυτες οι μυτες ειναι Aoyue η Ηakko ποιο ειναι αντιγραφο και πιο γνησιο αντε να βρεις ακρη.

----------


## SV1JRT

> πως γίνεται να έχει η μύτη την ίδια θερμοκρασία είτε το κολητίρι είναι  35W ή 70W? στα 70 βατ θα  έχει τη διπλάσια θερμοκρασία , περίπου πάντα



 Η ρύθμιση του κολητηριού είναι σε ΒΑΘΜΟΥΣ ΚΕΛΣΙΟΥ. ΟΧΙ WATT. Και 1000W να ήταν το κολητήρι, αν το ρυθμίσεις στους 250 βαθμούς κελσίου, θα ζεσταθεί μέχρι εκεί. Δηλαδή σε ένα AYOUE 968A+ με 70w το κολητήρι θα έφτανε στους 800 βαθμούς κελσίου ?? Και ένα κολητήρι 200W θα ανέβαζε 2300 βαθμούς κελσίου ?? (αν το πάμε αναλογικά.... )

----------


## A-tech

> Οχι στο τερμα χαμηλωμενος!! στο 3 το μπαρομετρο εχει την μεγιστη ενδειξη.
> Αυτες οι μυτες ειναι Aoyue η Ηakko ποιο ειναι αντιγραφο και πιο γνησιο αντε να βρεις ακρη.



Μάλιστα, ήθελα να καταλάβω εάν όντως είχε πρόβλημα το μπαρόμετρο ή  εάν πραγματικά ο αέρας του Hot Air δεν ελαττώνονταν και ήταν το πρόβλημα στη ρύθμισή του. Οπότε μπορείς να δοκιμάσεις την αντικατάσταση του.

Όσο  για εκείνες τις Κινέζικες μύτες νομίζω πως δεν είναι καμία μάρκα  αντίγραφο απο την άλλη. Είναι ένας κλώνος που απλά είναι συμβατός και με  τις δύο. Έχει εμπειρία κανείς απο τέτοιου είδους συμβατές μύτες?

----------


## A-tech

Γεια σας! Μόλις χτες μου ήρθε ο σταθμός AYOUE 968A+ απο την Wiltec (μέσω ebay). Δοκιμάζοντάς τον  μονάχα για λίγο, έχω να κάνω τις παρατηρήσεις μου. Καταρχήν έχει  κεντρικό διακόπτη στο πίσω μέρος και δεν μένει συνεχώς σε αναμονή όπως ειπώθηκε  για τον 968. Μόνο που κλείνοντάς τον, χάνει στην συνέχεια την  αποθηκευμένη ρύθμιση της θερμοκρασίας. Αυτό ωστόσο δεν είναι και τόσο  πρόβλημα, φαίνεται να συνήθισα τον τρόπο ρύθμισης. Η θερμοκρασία  ανεβαίνει πολύ γρήγορα, πράγμα που δεν περίμενα (λογικά σε όλους  τους σταθμούς θα συμβαίνει το ίδιο). Όπως επίσης και η θερμοκρασία του  κολλητηριού, έχει απίστευτα άμεση απόκριση και μέσα σε ελάχιστα  δευτερόλεπτα έχει κοντέψει τους 400 βαθμούς! Συνήθιζα να περιμένω 1-2  λεπτά για να ζεσταίνονται τα κολλητήρια. 

Εκείνο όμως που με παραξένεψε  είναι η λειτουργία του Hot Air. Όταν το κλείνω, η πίεση του αέρα φτάνει  στο μέγιστο, μέχρι να πέσει η θερμοκρασία στους 90 oC. Μόλις φτάσει σε αυτό το επίπεδο, κλείνει η αντλία και πέφτει η μπίλια. Επίσης για την απορρόφηση του καπνού λειτουργεί στο μέγιστο πάλι ο αέρας και δεν μπορεί να μειωθεί η πίεση. Βέβαια απο θέμα θορύβου είναι αρκετά ικανοποιητικό. 

Ένα άλλο θέμα είναι πάλι σχετικά με τον αέρα, όχι ότι έχω αντιμετωπίσει πρόβλημα, αλλά έχω δει σε κάποια βίντεο ότι πολλές φορές φυσάει τόσο πολύ που σπρώχνει τα μικρά SMD απο την θέση τους. Αυτό δεν το έχω παρατηρήσει, παρότι δοκίμασα την πίεση στο τέρμα με λεπτό ακροφύσιο, εκτός και αν βάλω σκόπιμα να φυσάει απο τα πλάγια. Δεν θυμάμαι την κλίση της γωνίας σε εκείνα τα βιντεο, αλλά ποια είναι η φυσιολογική συμπεριφορά? Θα έπρεπε να μπορεί να φυσάει τόσο πολύ που να τα σπρώχνει και με κάθετο αέρα? (σαν μέτρο σύγκρισης το θέτω, αλλιώς δεν είναι εύχρηστο να τα σπρώχνει) Πάντως η μπίλια στο μπαρόμετρο, ανάλογα με την ρύθμιση, φτάνει στην κορυφή που σημαίνει ότι η μέγιστη ροή έχει επιτευχθεί.

----------


## lacostas

ΑΝ θέλετε πείτε μου τη γνώμη σας για αυτόν εδώ το σταθμο..http://www.ebay.com/itm/ATTEN-AT858D...#ht_3108wt_757 τον θέλω για χαλαρή χρήση για smd.. αν χρειαστεί να ξεκολλήσω κανένα μεγάλο ολοκληρωμένο θα τα καταφέρω  με αυτό το μηχάνημα;;

----------


## leosedf

> ΑΝ θέλετε πείτε μου τη γνώμη σας για αυτόν εδώ το σταθμο..http://www.ebay.com/itm/ATTEN-AT858D...#ht_3108wt_757 τον θέλω για χαλαρή χρήση για smd.. αν χρειαστεί να ξεκολλήσω κανένα μεγάλο ολοκληρωμένο θα τα καταφέρω  με αυτό το μηχάνημα;;



Όχι/δύσκολα.

----------

lacostas (13-05-12)

----------


## ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 69

Χτες Σάββατο είχα την ευκαιρία να δω από κοντά και να δοκιμάσω τα παρακάτω μηχανήματα. 

*SUNKKO 850A+upgrade* Intelligent Vortex Rework Station
http://www.sunkko.com/sunkko_e/views.asp?hw_id=1472
Τρομερά θορυβώδεις αντλία ( ναι η βίδα ασφαλείας στο πάτο αφαιρέθηκε)  
Η ρύθμιση πίεσης αέρα είναι ελάχιστη μπροστά στις υποτιθέμενες προδιαγραφές.   

*Digital Rework Station CT-850D* το ποιο ευχάριστο εργαλείο για τα δικά μου γούστα. 
http://www.tool-world.com/english/pd_view.asp?pid=77

*Hot Blower Rework Station CT-850ND*
Ο απόγονος του *CT-850D* με ψηφιακές ρυθμίσεις, ίδια καλά χαρακτηριστικά,
άλλα απαίσιας ποιότητας πλαστικό περίβλημα.
http://www.tool-world.com/english/pd_view.asp?pid=1415

Μέχρι τώρα η ψήφος μου πάει στο *CT-850D και με τα δυο χέρια.* :Wink:

----------


## leosedf

Όλα αυτά είναι κλώνοι οι παρόμοιες αντιγραφές της aoyue.

----------


## ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 69

Δεν ξέρω τι είναι.. αλλα το *SUNKKO* δεν είχε δεματικά στήριξης  επάνω στα σωληνάκια,
+ θόρυβος + απαίσια ποιότητα κατασκευής, δηλαδή γύφτικο τσαντίρι.

----------


## paul333

Βλεπω οτι ειναι 250W το ct-850D
http://antoniou24.skroutzstore.gr/p....0D.524656.html
ειναι δυνατον σταθμος θερμου αερα τοσα λιγα watt μηπως ειναι λαθος . :Huh: 

Ολοι η aoyue ειναι 500W-550W.

----------


## ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 69

Κάποια παπάτζα πρέπει να έγινε από τον Web Master.   :Smile:  

Οσο για μένα κοιτάω και αυτούς τους 2 σε 1 .
Εκει παίζει παιχνίδι με τα Watt του απλού κολλητηριού, τα 35 τα θεωρώ λίγα, και τα 50W οριακά για καμιά χοντροδουλειά. 
Αλλά αμα τα βάλεις δίπλα δίπλα και ταυτόχρονα,
θερμό αέρα και κολλητήρι κάνεις και ηλεκτροσυγκόλληση.  :Biggrin:

----------


## kioan

Μιας και είχε αναφερθεί το Kada 582D σε αυτό το θέμα, ορίστε και ένα video από την γραμμή παραγωγής του  :Rolleyes:

----------


## STALKER IX

Με αυτο θα κανω δουλιτσα? θελω να αλλαξω ενα usb port σε ενα κινητο και ενα smd 48pin σε ενα φορητο cb που ειχα πιτσιρικας.....


http://www.ebay.com/itm/8032-Hand-He...item2582bbc1b3

----------


## JOHNY+

> Μιας και είχε αναφερθεί το Kada 582D σε αυτό το θέμα, ορίστε και ένα video από την γραμμή παραγωγής του



Γραμμή παραγωγής κανονικά . Μου φαίνεται πρέπει να ανοίξουμε κανένα εργοστάσιο και εδώ  :Smile:  .

----------


## alfadex

> Με αυτο θα κανω δουλιτσα? θελω να αλλαξω ενα usb port σε ενα κινητο και ενα smd 48pin σε ενα φορητο cb που ειχα πιτσιρικας.....
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/8032-Hand-He...item2582bbc1b3





καλύτερα θα σου πρότεινα αυτό μιας και είναι δοκιμασμενο και σίγουρα θα κάνεις δουλειά. Πρώτα όμως να πειραματιστείς σε καμιά χαλασμένη πλακέτα μέχρι να εξοικοιωθέις  :Smile:

----------

